# My Nature style nano



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (1 Aug 2016)

I wanted to show my 4 months old 45x24x17h (cm) nano aquascape.
This is first attempt to make a nature style aquarium.
Equipment - JBL 901 external filter, Chihiros Aquasky 451 lighting - 10 h per day, Ista external CO2 reactor - 1 bubble per 2-3 s (10 h per day), Chihiros Doctor Mini installed just couple of days ago, Vimi Micro and Solo line fertilizers are used.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Aug 2016)

Welcome to the UKaps!
Very Nice indeed
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (1 Aug 2016)

Thought it would look better with a larger Image!
hoggie


----------



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (1 Aug 2016)

The size of original picture is big. I am not allowed to upload it


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Aug 2016)

nice layout


----------



## rebel (1 Aug 2016)

If this is your first tank, I would love to see subsequent ones!!!

Those Erio shigas are looking healthy.


----------



## Nelson (1 Aug 2016)

Excellent .


----------



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (1 Aug 2016)

Thank you.
This is first tank of such style. Let me upload my previous ones


----------



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (1 Aug 2016)

Some of them


----------



## GHNelson (1 Aug 2016)

Did a touch of resizing....I think they warranted it!












hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (1 Aug 2016)

Hi Jurgita
I plant list would be nice...of the 3 Aquascapes...if you can remember them!
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Aug 2016)

Very nice scapes...welcome also.


----------



## Nelson (1 Aug 2016)

Beautiful .


----------



## Manisha (1 Aug 2016)

Hi  Welcome to ukaps... it looks like you've both mastered dutch style and nature aquarium, very nice tanks!


----------



## MrHidley (1 Aug 2016)

Huge fan of this scape, looks so natural. Congrats!


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Aug 2016)

Really good use of plants, the nature aquarium -superb!


----------



## rebel (2 Aug 2016)

What's the size of the second tank? Superb stuff. Chihiro lights?


----------



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (2 Aug 2016)

The list of plants for 1st scape: Rotala macrandra red, Bacopa caroliana, Pogostemon erectus, Didiplis diandra, Blyxa japoonica, Blyxa aubertii, Micranthemum sp. Monte carlo, Hotonia palustris, Lobelia cardinalis mini, Alternathera reineckii mini, Floscopa scandens

The 2nd: Rotala macrandra red, Pogostemon erectus, Hygrophila corymbosa, Blyxa japonica, Echinodorus leopard, Micranthemum sp monte carlo, Micrantehmum micranthemoides, Alternanthera reineckii mini, Pogostemon helferi, Christmass moss, Hydrocotyle Japan, Cryptocoryne sp., Hedyotis salzmanii.

The 3rd: Rotala macrandra red, Didiplis diandra, Blyxa aubertii, Micranthemum sp Monte carlo, Blyxa japonica, Hedyotis salzmanii, Hydrocotyle Japan, Rotala H'Ra, Rotala bonsai, Hotonia palustris, Eichornia, Cyperus sp.

And plants for nature nano: Eleocharis acicularis, Eleocharis mini, Anubias petite, Microsorum ,Mini coral', Microsorum ,Small leaf', Microsorum ,Narrow leaf', Bucephalandra catherinae, Eriocaulon polaris, Marsilea hirsuta, Cryptocoryne Flamingo, Weeping moss, Flame moss, Riccia, Fontinalis sp., Christmass moss


----------



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (2 Aug 2016)

The second tank is 60x60x48 h cm. And yes, Chihiros Aquasky 601 lighting


----------



## slawson_92 (2 Aug 2016)

plant health looks impeccable in all tanks, the detail in this nature nano is very good, it looks simple but that is why its so good


----------



## ismayandi (3 Aug 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi  Welcome to ukaps... it looks like you've both mastered dutch style and nature aquarium, very nice tanks!


Agreed. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurgita Bendinskiene (11 Feb 2017)

This was the final layout sent to AGA 2016 and EAPLC 2016 . Both went successfuly - Top10 (AGA) and 16th place in Nano Category in EAPLC 2016


----------



## papa_c (11 Feb 2017)

Very very nice, they certainly deserve the 10th and 16th placing. I tried didiplis diandra and could get it to grow from in vitro stock, how did you manage to get it to grow so well?


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Feb 2017)

Well deserved


----------



## Million (12 Feb 2017)

Gorgeous little tanks. I've never seen what I would call a Dutch style nano before (the second one)


----------

